# Paxton pharmaceuticals



## Uncle manny (Oct 5, 2015)

Any one have any experience good or bad with with Paxton pharmaceuticals?


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 5, 2015)

Paxton pharmaceuticals  has been around. the reviews are good. close friends have ran stuff from him and had bloods drawn with no issues.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok cool I'm itching for my second cycle but gotta wait another 3 months


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 8, 2015)

I myself havent tried Paxton phama but I got a good friend running the dbol now with test400 and hes loving it at 20mgs a day. Great pumps and feeling really full only been a week but so far its great! Ill check in with him soon and get back to you bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 8, 2015)

Apparently Paxton is taking his stuff offline. Maybe lying low due to operation cyber juice.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 9, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Apparently Paxton is taking his stuff offline. Maybe lying low due to operation cyber juice.



Some people were trying to reverse scam him and then hit the forums spilling he's a scam. So closed until something safer comes a long word is I believe.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 9, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Some people were trying to reverse scam him and then hit the forums spilling he's a scam. So closed until something safer comes a long word is I believe.



Just did some reading on asf that seems to be the case he's down at the moment.


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 10, 2015)

Paxton is great but as stated, they are temporarily closed.


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

No site anymore it seems. No source talk here, right? Or could one theoretically ask for an email? Safe-mail is down apparently, so the few I have are inaccessible, and domestic gear is down too it seems.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

Paxton is done with for now


----------



## Jswain90 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've used Paxton for a very long time. Opened the page a week ago or so and its closed down. Very sad because it was a very reliable page. Any other good ones anymore?! :\


----------

